
India’s Gig Workers: Overworked and Underpaid - rustoo
https://www.bloombergquint.com/economy-finance/indias-gig-workers-overworked-and-underpaid
======
sarcasmatwork
Dont really care about the workers in India, what about America? Our "Gig
economy" is making companies more money, while they continue to use contract
workers for low pay, but work that directly affects them or the product.

